# Little Bow Gal



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Little Bow Gal...aka April,

I was wondering if you changed your name yet? I also wanted to let everyone that you were in the process of changing your name. That way if they want to get in touch with you they will know how 

QS


----------



## Little Bow Gal (Apr 24, 2002)

hello everyone. Yes QS I did change my name. I like this one better anyways.  So if anyone wanted to get a hold of me they now know how to find me. See everyone at wwow. Are we still meeting somewhere before the outing?  It would be hard to recgonize everyone there. Let me know what is going on.
April


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Little Bow Gal,

I'm planning on meeting you there at the Walmart. What time are we going to meet at? I still need to get my t-shirt. I can't wait. I'm in Physical Therapy. They said I can't shoot my bow right now until I complete a couple of sessions. I should beable to by the time the outings here!!!

QS


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

What happened Queen? Hope it's not a shoulder problem.


----------



## Little Bow Gal (Apr 24, 2002)

QS that sounds good. We are supposed to be there from 4-9 so whenever you want to meet is good. The scheduled me till 6.  But I requested to get off at 3. I will get off at 3 or 3:30. Either ti,e is good for me. Besides who wants to work anyways.  I haven't gotten a shirt either. I might go to michels and just get iron on letters. I think that will be cheeper. Black with pink letters? What happned to your shoulder? I hope it is ok. I have to get my bow out as well to make sure that I can pull it back. I am kinda outa shape right now.  oh well. Let me know on what time.
April
P.S. Go Red Wings


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Queen...Marc didn't really have ya try that "Hanging from the treestand in the woods" thing, did he???? I was joking, it really is kinda dangerous .....All kidding aside,I hope everything is ok. 
When we all going fishing again?


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Thanks for the concern all!!!! It's an old work injury that happened in 2000. I have pulled muscles from the base of my neck to below my shoulder blade. It just acts up when I use my right arm to much...like fishing all day and practicing with my bow I'm battleing workers comp on it. I have had PT for it before but it didn't help. I have been taking muscle relaxers and anti inflam drugs for 2 years off and on. Just thought we'd get it one more try to fix it. I can use it but after a day of fishing and hunting it really kills. Thought I try to fix it before hunting again this year.

April I get off work 2pm so you let me know what is good for you. If you want to meet at 4 that would be fine3. That way we both have time to relax before the outing. I work at Ford so I would like to shower and stuff be the outing If were all staying inthe same tent I think you all would want me to 

Abotu the t's...that's what I'm doing. I'm just having them iron on the letters and maybe a fish under my name depending on the cost

QS


----------



## Little Bow Gal (Apr 24, 2002)

QS that sounds good to me. I switched days with one of the guys so I now have friday off. 4 o'clock sounds good to me. That way if either one of us wants to get anything last minute we are right there. What kinda car/truck should I look for. I will be sitting right in front of the store. I don't drive so if i could just ride with you over there to the club I would appreciate it.  

I am gonna get my shirt tomorrow. Black with pink letters. That is really gonna set us out in the crowd. I never got a hat though. Oh well. See ya then.
April


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Little Bow Gal,

Where have you been? We have missed you around the site!!! I sent you a pm on Saturday...did you get it? I hope all is well with you and your family. We will be meeting at 5 pm on Friday at the Walmart. Do you need to go to your house to get your camping stuff? If you want we can just pick it up on the way that way you don't have to sit there with all your stuff in the parking lot. I drive a Ford Explorer Sport. It's black with red, white and grey on the side. See you there!!!

QS


----------



## Little Bow Gal (Apr 24, 2002)

hey qs sory that i haven't been on lately I have been really busy with everything. 5 sounds good to me. Picking up my stuff also sounds good to. I live right behind the store so it won't take long to get there. Do you know how to get here? If not let me know. See ya tomorrow at 5. I will probally be sitting by the doors so you don't have to drive around looking for me.
April


----------

